
Show HN: Distraction Dimmer for Mac – increase your focus with a twist of a knob - pointum
https://hazeover.com
======
pointum
It's a fun redesign of "HazeOver" app I've been working on. The process
involved designing a new "Dimmer" control knob, shooting a live demo video for
trackpad gestures and creating a dedicated utility that synchronizes mouse
clicks to the soundtrack beats. Hope you like the demo and the app.

